# 510 drip tips required



## Intuthu Kagesi (8/9/20)

Hi Everyone,
I'm looking for a few plain black, (or Stainless Steel), drip tips similar in size and shape to the pic below ... most vape shops seem to be out of stock

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (8/9/20)

Have you checked Bearded Viking Customs? Or just ask them if they can make some for you...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (8/9/20)

https://beardedviking.co.za/collections/510

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (8/9/20)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Have you checked Bearded Viking Customs? Or just ask them if they can make some for you...


Thanks DarthBranMuffin  ... I've considered them as a last resort, only because I find it difficult to justify a hundred plus bucks for a lil' teeny plastic tip, that in all fairness, I could knock up on my lathe if I wasn't so lazy.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (8/9/20)

they don't have it online, but all the evolution Vape stores stock basic drip tips.
https://evolutionvape.co.za/find-a-store/

also, check your nearest Twisp Kiosk.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (8/9/20)

Check Vape Cartel in Meyersdal, they have big square plastic bottle so them on the counter. Friendly folk so I am sure they will tell you if they have what you want.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (8/9/20)

Thanks so much Dela Rey Steyn and Stranger, 

Methinks a little outing to Vape Cartel Meyersdal, via Twisp in Eastgate, and Evolution in The Glen is in order tomorrow ... and down that rabbit hole we go

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Stranger (9/9/20)

If you do go to the Glen, check the Twisp stand too. This is my all time favourite drip tip

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (9/9/20)

Stranger said:


> If you do go to the Glen, check the Twisp stand too. This is my all time favourite drip tip


Oops ... "too late he cried" ... I did however have a look at the Eastgate Twisp stand as my first port of call ... to which there wasn't anything I could use as tips go.

Interesting that you should mention pod devices, as I used my baby Fetch whilst out an' about today, and was reminded how great these lil' pod devices are, particularly so in that after some 300 puffs, it looks like I've only used about 1ml of eliquid  ... The bigger kit has it's place sure, however I'm beginning to rethink my vape strategy  ... {_says he as he sinks deeper into the ol' rabbit hole_}

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (10/9/20)

Looking at the pic I posted it does look like a pod mod. It isn't though. It is a smart battery with a MTL/DL tank. Only one I have ever seen with that drip tips. I bought a few and they fit well on some of my other tanks.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (10/9/20)

I 


Stranger said:


> If you do go to the Glen, check the Twisp stand too. This is my all time favourite drip tip


Think that's a very good MTL tank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger (11/9/20)

Strangely that was a transition tank from MTL to DTL. It is very versatile. The problem was that I was still on high nic and would forget and do a DTL pull.

Hi Ho "Silver , away"

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (11/9/20)

Stranger said:


> Looking at the pic I posted it does look like a pod mod. It isn't though. It is a smart battery with a MTL/DL tank. Only one I have ever seen with that drip tips. I bought a few and they fit well on some of my other tanks.
> 
> View attachment 206983
> View attachment 206983


Let me go and take another peek ... I discounted it thinking it was a pod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (11/9/20)

Stranger said:


> Strangely that was a transition tank from MTL to DTL. It is very versatile. The problem was that I was still on high nic and would forget and do a DTL pull.
> 
> Hi Ho "Silver , away"


Been there ... done that too with a nice big lungful of 36mg, followed by a dizzy spell of note  ... that's part of the reason why I want some restricted 510 tips

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (11/9/20)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Been there ... done that too with a nice big lungful of 36mg, followed by a dizzy spell of note  ... that's part of the reason why I want some restricted 510 tips

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (11/9/20)

The Tyko Driptip kit has 2 drip tips, one DL and one MTL

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (11/9/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> The Tyko Driptip kit has 2 drip tips, one DL and one MTL


Thanks so much Dela Rey Steyn,
I planned on popping out today and collecting a couple, however I'll have to sneak out on Monday what with my offspring doing their overprotective save me from Covid house arrest thing , anyhoooooo ... Let's see if my self imposed air flow limitation saves me from another inadvertent DL suck on Monday

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Downtown Vapoury (15/9/20)

Check out our driptips at https://www.downtownvapoury.co.za/collections/drip-tips

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (15/9/20)

Downtown Vapoury said:


> Check out our driptips at https://www.downtownvapoury.co.za/collections/drip-tips


They're all marked "SOLD OUT"

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

